# Using Inflatable boats in france



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Hi

We used an inflatable boat this year for the first time in france. Are there any members who can suggest sites where you can lanch such a boat as we are planning ahead for 2006 visits. 
Two great sites are Club Nautic and Du Letty in Brittany but beware of the 10hp rule.

Thanks

Putties


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not a very smart site putties but friendly and relaxed and with a boat launch jetty onto the river Charente just outside. See review of Camp Municipal Bourg Charente in the Find A Campsite section.

G


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Thank you grizzly will look it up


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

The reservoir near St Dizion, just SW is superb, used it this year with inflatable sailer lots of water and places to boat to, very geared up for nautical enjoyment!
Stop on the Aieres for free and see the people at the sail centre, there was no charge for my boat.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I used our boat on these which come to mind:
http://www.paillotte.com/gb.html
http://www.les-tours.com/
http://www.select-site.co.uk/site-details.aspx?EntityID=18&Id=31176
http://www.lapergola.com/GB/descrip.htm

If you say to what region you are heading, I can probably recommend others. Do you want lakes, or sea?

Dave


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

thanks Da Burleigh


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi puttties,

These links might help.....

http://motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-5485.html&highlight=aires+lake#img_377

http://www.lacduder.fr/index.php?id=1&categorie=&lang=en

pete.


----------

